# Failed to start the database service MSSQL$OfficeServers. Repair this product using



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

I loaded SharePoint 3 and was working ok. Since then the Company removed AD, reloaded AD, change the computer name and domain name.

I now get the message: "Failed to start the database service MSSQL$OfficeServers. Repair this product using Add/Remove Programs

The service will not start.

I now cannot start SharePoint 3. I have repaired and removed it. I am VERY new to this, so if anyone can help.

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate, please continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/web-development/543713-failed-start-database-service-mssql.html


----------

